# Is counseling worth the financial strain it will put on a marriage?



## DVader

Me and my wife are in a rough spot and have been for a while I think. Most of its is typical marriage stuff. Arguments about raising our son, financial issues, health issues causing stress. Anyways it has been getting worse lately. Mostly because I am an idiot but also because my wife has major trust issues(Basically I ran up the credit cards on stupid **** for myself and my wife's first and only thought was that I must be having an affair...Which I am not)

Anyways I think counseling might help us. I still love my wife and I want to make this work. We have an awesome son and I don't want have to put him threw the pain of a divorce(or just 13+ years of a loveless marriage).

The problem is that at 100+ dollars a session and most sites recommending 1 sessions a week it gets very expensive. I am just worried that spending all that money will not fix anything and just make things worse.


----------



## Almostrecovered

cheaper than divorce

but don't view it as a magic pill and do your research on the counselors


----------



## Mavash.

It cost me roughly $3,000 in MC to put my marriage back on track. That was weekly visits for 6 months.

We also had a great counselor with a high success rate. But like AR says it's no magic pill it takes work and committment from BOTH to fix a broken marriage. If your marriage hasn't improved 'some' in 5 sessions something is wrong. Either one of you isn't doing the work or you've got the wrong therapist.

But yes in our case it was absolutely cheaper than a divorce.


----------

